# fear/respect moving cars



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, How do I train Rasa to be wary of moving cars while walking along the road. Leash and but mostly off leash.
thanks
Frank


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I don't have much advice on this one. My dog learned to be wary of moving vehicles after getting run over with the quad!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Just a question, why would you have the dog offleash next to a busy road?


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieJust a question, why would you have the dog offleash next to a busy road?


Aloha, I wouldn't. It is a 15 mph road with a car every 5 minutes. Still I would like Rasa to be wary of moving vehicles. It is the combination of Rasa in prey mode darting here and there in the adjacent bushes and a car speeding and the prey crossing the road, that I worry about. Or our forklifts or the 18 wheelers here that she will not move or yield for.

Frank


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry, I misread and somehow threw in "busy road" from my own imagination!

Anyway, I wouldn keep Rasa on a leash if anywhere near a road. Our neighborhood has relatively low traffic and while I can trust Anna off leash, I prefer to keep her on when we're on any kind of road.


----------

